# Pros or cons with magnetic mounts?



## ducannn (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi. I am thinking of buying the Whelen LP Responder light bar with magnetic mounts. Has anyone had any issues with the magnets in general coming off during a storm or heavy wind? I am trying to get the pros and cons of magnetic mounts. Thanks in advance....


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

which one are you refering to ?? ... the LED version or the rotator version .... ive had my lfl patriot for 6 years no problems yet on the magnets yet ... i also have rubber boots for the magnets .. so they stay in place ..


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you planning on rrof mount or backrack type mount? 
I had a light bar blow off my roof a few years ago. Never had problems with them on the backracks .


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

magnets hold well make sure if its a roof mount you use some sort of gasket/ tape under the magnet or the roof will get marked. But if its older than 4 years who cares cuz ya got a old truck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

I just bought a relatively cheap North American Signal light that is magnetic, and it sticks where you put it...They make more of what you are looking for that comes with the magnetic mounts.

http://northamericansignalc.thomasnet.com/category/light-bars-mini-light-bars?&plpver=1001


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Best thing to do with a magnet mount. When you put it on for the first time make sure your putting it on a clean dry roof. If you would put it on a wet or dirty roof you do risk the chance of it blowing off when you get some speed up.

Like said earlier...put something under the magnet like electrical tape or you can get some stuff to keep them from marking your roof. (unless you don't care! it won't scratch through the clear coat though)


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

I had one similar to what valpoguy posted, on my last truck. The only times I recall it falling off was in the automatic car wash and when sagging snow covered branches "pushed" it off. That light was on the truck for about 7 years, all year round.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I like mag mounts for portability, and ease of service.

I don't like them because they are not secure on the vehicle(easy to steal). I have had one come off, but it was on the roof of a 92 Jeep XJ and I was doing 102mph.

I will buy mag mounts but create a way to secure them to the vehicle, to prevent theft.

Normally with a cable or such.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Pros 
-you can take them off when ever you want 
-Easy Mounting

Cons
-They like to try to fly 
-They leave rust unless you unless boots


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

pros- you can take it off if you wanted to, usually come with an easy to plug in cig outlet plug with no hardwiring, 

cons- can fall off, and can be stolen easier,

my first light was a magnetic and it held alright, i just feel safer with a permanent mount and feel its more secure from theft on my vehicle than a mag mount, plus i like wires hidden and switches a lot better plus i got enough crap for my cig outlets.


----------

